# Getting a new red tegu



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

I am very interested in getting a baby red tegu and i have done research for months. I have a few questions that only experienced red tegu owners can answer.

1. What is the best way of feeding for red tegus? Tong feeding,Feeding in seperate container?

2. Do red tegus commonly reach 5 feet or is it rare because 4 to 4.5 feet is enough for me lol.

3. Also i have a 4x2x2 cage that i want to use as a raise up. How long will this last if my tegu hibernates and if it is a male/female.

4. Also if i don't lower the heat and lights in my cage will my tegu stay active all year. Can i control wheather it hibernates or not?


----------



## ReptileFinatic (Oct 29, 2010)

lol Im not experienced, I dont even have a gu yet, nut I wanted to just say congrats and hope you get a gu you want, goodluck and have fun


----------



## tora (Oct 29, 2010)

Reds are hardly different than B&W's. 

1. I recommend feeding in a separate place, tegu's can get cage aggressive and think anything that goes into their tank is food. People have had tame tegu's that have been fed in their cage though. Oh, it's also a LOT easier to clean up messes of excited tegus if it's in a tub (from flinging food), a lot of tegus would much rather deficate outside of their cage (mines does it right after he eats, he RARELY goes in his tank anymore, so it stays pretty fresh), and it cuts the risk of impaction from accidentally eating mulch stuck to food (even if they are fed in a 'safe' place of the tank & on a plate they like to drag it places)

2. Red tegus get about as big as B&W's. Sometimes not as long, but a lot of times more bulky. So I doubt it'll get more than 4 1/2 feet. 

3. Hard to say, a lot of people ask. You can't guarantee your lizard will hibernate, so it can be anywhere from 5 months +. Mines 4 months and 26" or so, and he's getting a little big for his 4' long enclosure. As for gender, females just grow a tad bit slower. By the time the size difference due to gender is apparent you'll need a bigger tank by then anyway. 

4. No, you can not control it. I'm sure there is a better chance of them staying awake if there's summer time temps, though, but if he wants to sleep then let him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey thanks for your help I plan on using bobby's designs for my outdoor cage since i live i miami florida.


----------

